# Cornell Spring 2011



## Harris_Karsch (Dec 2, 2010)

The new Cornell Rubik's Cube Club will be hosting our first competition on April 23rd, 2011. More details will be announced as the date comes closer.

Facebook Event: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=164529120248824


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 2, 2010)

it is easter break... so maybe.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 2, 2010)

Will be official soon?

This is reasonably close to me so I can hopefully make it.


EDIT: Oh nevermind, Easter weekend.  Can't make it.


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Jan 18, 2011)

I've received some messages asking whether or not this is going to be/become an official competition. Here's a bump to say that yes, this will be an official WCA competition. Info should be up on speedcubing.com soon.

Link to the club's site is in my sig.


----------



## Weston (Jan 18, 2011)

I will be applying to Cornell next year so I might come to check out the campus. Just as long as my mom lets me...


----------



## ErikJ (Jan 22, 2011)

Cornell is only like an hour away for me. it's actually the closest venue I've ever had to drive to. official or not, I'll be there.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll be there if its official, but not if its unofficial.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 22, 2011)

Bigbee, see post #4, it will be official. It just hasn't been announced on the site yet.


----------



## Kian (Jan 22, 2011)

Not gonna make it. Can't do an overnight trip the day before Easter. Wish I could!


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 22, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Bigbee, see post #4, it will be official. It just hasn't been announced on the site yet.


 
Woops, I should have read through the entire thread first


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CornellSpring2011


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 25, 2011)

I <3 every event there. And only 3 1/2 hour drive. Count me in!

Preregistered in every event .


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 25, 2011)

Not sure that I can go the day before Easter


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 25, 2011)

I just preregistered too, I am 90% sure that I can go.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 25, 2011)

Bigbee will you be bringing any puzzles to sell?


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Jan 25, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Bigbee will you be bringing any puzzles to sell?


 
I want to get this out of the way now:

Due to the charitable nature of the event, and a few WCA-related factors, Bob and I have decided it is best to not allow any vendors to sell for personal profit, and we appreciate everyone's cooperation with this request. However, if you wish to sell for the benefit of a group (your school's cube club, etc.), please contact me privately so we can work something out.


----------



## Bob (Jan 26, 2011)

This will actually be my first Cornell competition.


----------



## Owen (Jan 26, 2011)

YES!

I live within WALKING distance! I wouldn't miss it for anything!

I can't believe the CCC is back! It's amazing!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 22, 2011)

Bump. More people should register .



Spoiler



I'm liking my "hand made" psych sheet. Good chance to place for 3x3, 4x4, OH, BLD, and master magic 

Edit-Lol even 5x5x5..if I practice..hmm...


----------



## Vinny (Mar 22, 2011)

I might be going. 

What are the cutoff times for 5x5? I've been improving a lot lately. It also seems I've got a decent chance at placing.


----------



## E3cubestore (Mar 22, 2011)

I might be going there as my first competition!
I'm pretty excited, plus I'll bring bring cubes to sell for my business, maybe I'll even have some reduced rates for the competition.

But if I do come, I'd better get acquainted with the rules and such. I'm excited to finally be able to compete, although I probably won't be competition to anyone


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 22, 2011)

Do I have to pay online when I register or do I pay at the comp?


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 22, 2011)

> I'm pretty excited, plus I'll bring bring cubes to sell for my business, maybe I'll even have some reduced rates for the competition.



The organizer said previously that selling for personal profit won't be allowed. Sorry.


----------



## Bob (Mar 23, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Do I have to pay online when I register or do I pay at the comp?


 
at the competition


----------



## Bob (Mar 23, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> The organizer said previously that selling for personal profit won't be allowed. Sorry.


 
In most cases, it's because i'm selling cubes on behalf of the WCA. However, in this particular case, it's because Cornell does not even permit outside vendors at events held at the university. Even I won't be bringing any merchandise to this competition.

In fact, for the first time, my entire vehicle won't be filled completely with boxes and suitcases since Harris also has some of the equipment.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 23, 2011)

Signed up. Hopefully I wont fail this comp. Any word on cutoff for 5x5 and 4x4?


----------



## E3cubestore (Mar 23, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> The organizer said previously that selling for personal profit won't be allowed. Sorry.


 
It's not like I am planning to set up a table or anything. I couldn't even just engage in personal transactions?


----------



## Kian (Mar 23, 2011)

i'm upping this from absolutely not to maybe. we'll see.


----------



## JyH (Mar 23, 2011)

Might be going. The drive would be a few hours though, as I live in MA. Definitely going to Harvard though!


----------



## EricReese (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey if anyone has a broken in black v5, let me know..


----------



## JeffDelucia (Mar 23, 2011)

Might go... Not sure though, I haven't cubed in forever.


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Mar 23, 2011)

Vinny said:


> What are the cutoff times for 5x5?


 
It'll depend on how well we're doing timewise. Probably at most 3:00, but we might cut it back to 2:30 if we're short on time.

Edit: Someone asked about 4x4 time also, expect something like that appropriately scaled. I really don't want to have to cut anything, so we may have to go with really tight cutoff times.


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Mar 23, 2011)

E3cubestore said:


> It's not like I am planning to set up a table or anything. I couldn't even just engage in personal transactions?



It's pretty iffy... Cornell's official policy can be found at: http://www.dfa.cornell.edu/dfa/cms/...policies/volumes/governance/upload/vol4_3.pdf

Note that I've only submitted forms for fundraising-related sales.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am obviously biased but if you do a 2:30 cutoff for 5x5x5, there might not even be a full podium (unless you take the person(s) closest to cutoff to place)


----------



## Kian (Mar 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I am obviously biased but if you do a 2:30 cutoff for 5x5x5, there might not even be a full podium (unless you take the person(s) closest to cutoff to place)


 
2:30 is a generous cutoff for 5x5. Doing any more than that makes the 5x5 round take forever. We usually do 2:15 in the northeast.


----------



## E3cubestore (Mar 23, 2011)

On Cornell's policy, it says that the policy is applicable to "all units of the university" it does not mention any other entities.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 23, 2011)

Kian said:


> 2:30 is a generous cutoff for 5x5. Doing any more than that makes the 5x5 round take forever. We usually do 2:15 in the northeast.


 
I was going off the registered participants WCA sheets. Unless major improvement has been done on the competitors part then....


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't want to get into an argument, but the document also mentions that only Cornell community members can handle sales (page 6, near the top). It is also past the deadline to apply for such sales, and to sell otherwise for personal profit might actually be illegal because of Cornell's tax exempt status. I wish it could be otherwise (I've sold for personal profit at many competitions), but we really can't allow vendors other than ourselves.


----------



## Julian (Mar 23, 2011)

Can't you just step outside if you want to sell something?


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Mar 23, 2011)

Julian said:


> Can't you just step outside if you want to sell something?


 
If you're quiet about it and no one notices, I suppose it's okay.... Just try not to sell anything that directly competes with what we're selling (mostly 3x3s and a few other random, cheaper puzzles), because we are donating all our proceeds from these sales.

EDIT: By Friday hopefully I'll make a final post of what we will be selling. As long as you don't sell anything on that list and don't make a big deal about sales, I won't stop you.


----------



## E3cubestore (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, I don't want to cause trouble, it's just there's no point blocking sales that people would have no problem with anyhow.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 24, 2011)

Kian said:


> 2:30 is a generous cutoff for 5x5. Doing any more than that makes the 5x5 round take forever. We usually do 2:15 in the northeast.


 
The problem is that judging by most of the 5x5 competitors times, most of them won't make it to second round...


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 24, 2011)

Would adding more timers help speed up the 5x5 rounds? If more people are solving at once more people can advance. If this were the case I'd be willing to lend my stackmat for the 5x5 rounds.


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Mar 24, 2011)

We're going to have at least 8 stations, so that won't be an issue. The schedule is finished and based on where I put 5x5, I don't think time will be much of an issue. I'm going to stick with 2:30 for now, but closer to the event I'll look into it more (how many registrants, their times, etc.), and make a final decision then.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 24, 2011)

Just registered.


----------



## Bob (Mar 24, 2011)

The problem is never really not having enough timers, it's not having enough judges. Sure, I have 15 timers. But, I implore you to find 15 people to judge during the 5x5 round.


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm more worried about scramblers than judges.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 24, 2011)

I will help scramble for some of the events like 4x4 or something.


----------



## Bob (Mar 24, 2011)

Harris_Karsch said:


> I'm more worried about scramblers than judges.


 
Typically, obtaining scramblers is easier than obtaining judges because people wouldn't mind (or perhaps even enjoy) doing something active, such as scrambling, whereas judging requires you to sit (at least in the instance of 5x5) for a long time essentially just waiting.

Usually, because it's so much faster to scramble a 5x5 than to solve it (unless the competitor is someone like Dan Cohen), as long as you have at least two scramblers, any empty stations are a result of insufficient judges rather than insufficient scramblers. This is not always the case, but it is most of the time.


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Mar 24, 2011)

I was just thinking in the case of messing up and having to solve it and start over, but I guess that isn't really too much of a problem.

Also: schedule is up on our site (link in my sig).


----------



## Vinny (Mar 24, 2011)

Registered for 3-5 because I suck at everything else.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 29, 2011)

So my magic broke a few days ago because I was trying to make sure I'd be sub 1.7ish (just to make my wca sheet not look horrible), so as usual I have to ask someone to possibly let me borrow their magic for the solving? The past 2 comps I've been to I've not done magic .

I'll be careful with your magic and not try to do final flips too fast, etc.


----------



## Owen (Mar 29, 2011)

This is going to be a great competition!

If you're not from around here, I highly recommend that you check out downtown Ithaca. It's a great place.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> So my magic broke a few days ago because I was trying to make sure I'd be sub 1.7ish (just to make my wca sheet not look horrible), so as usual I have to ask someone to possibly let me borrow their magic for the solving? The past 2 comps I've been to I've not done magic .
> 
> I'll be careful with your magic and not try to do final flips too fast, etc.


 
My magic will be in tomorrow I think...its the same brand as your old one..just saying

Also. Bumping me asking whether or not someone has a broken in black v5? Let me know if someone out there has one


----------



## EricReese (Mar 29, 2011)

I will be selling a broken in XCube 4x4. No set price on it, depends on offers. sorry had wrong cube on here :3

ALso some stuff

white haiyan, basically brand new, never done like any solves on it
white maru 4x4, brand new, never solved
guhong, modded. feels pretty good. its an Ultimate


----------



## EricReese (Apr 3, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I will be selling a broken in XCube 4x4. No set price on it, depends on offers. sorry had wrong cube on here :3
> 
> ALso some stuff
> 
> ...


 
Updated list.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'll be careful with your magic and not try to do final flips too fast, etc.


 
"What is the lie all cubers say?"
"Correct"
"I'll choose 'Hodgepodge' for $600 Alex"


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 3, 2011)

Bryan said:


> "What is the lie all cubers say?"
> "Correct"
> "I'll choose 'Hodgepodge' for $600 Alex"


 
It's obligatory to say ;D.

I suppose it'd better to say that than the opposite of that .


----------



## Bryan (Apr 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> It's obligatory to say ;D.
> 
> I suppose it'd better to say that than the opposite of that .


 
Actually, I wish people would say, "Can I borrow someone's Magic? If I break just one string, I'll remove it and hope you don't notice. If I totally mess the thing up, I'll hand the huge mess of stuff back to you with my head held down in shame, but I won't do anything else to make up for it."


----------



## Kian (Apr 5, 2011)

Kyle and I are going.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kian said:


> Kyle and I are going.


 Woo!! :_)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sent on IRC. Pasted



> bit confused. the cornell site gives this address: *[42-51] Campus Rd, Ithaca, NY 14850.* yet when i go to google maps and type in the community center which the cubing website says, i get this address. *Cradit Farm Rd, Ithaca, New York 14850 (Robert Purcell Community Center).* different roads. am confused <_<



Can this be cleared up?


----------



## Bob (Apr 5, 2011)

I would also like confirmation on the address so I can book a hotel with knowledge of its distance from the venue.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmm. I suck at everything. I like my chances with pyraminx though!
Hopefully sub 20 3x3 by comp and I really don't want to fail at 4x4 like at I did at Washington...


----------



## EricReese (Apr 10, 2011)

I think I might beat you in 3x3 and 2x2 this time. I don't plan on DNF'ing my 2x2 avg this time -_- stupid PBL + resetting the stackmat timer.

Also Ryan, I love the fake enthusiasm  Gotta race it out with Kyle for 3rd place in 4x4? Someone's sure been pickin up his 4x4 a lot lately : D


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 10, 2011)

You gotta find me when you get there dude. I don't plant on letting you win Eric. Not now.... lol. I'm gonna volunteer to judge all your solves and while I'm walking to you I'm gonna take an edge piece and flip it... Hehehe...


----------



## EricReese (Apr 10, 2011)

I would notice that, I've been doing a lot of zz solves lately

Besides the whole fact of the noise of you popping a piece out, my cube hasn't popped in months, things tight, I'd hear it


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 10, 2011)

Gosh Darn. Whatev's mind showing me some zz solves while were are there. When I do EOLine no matter how many times I inspect I come out with an odd number of edges.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnjAlc0sSts
Taste them apples Eric. Haha. It's funny because you don't even practice pyraminx and you don't care.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnjAlc0sSts
Taste them apples Eric. Haha. It's funny because you don't even practice pyraminx and you don't care.

Holy crap.... My bad about the triple post.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 10, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Gosh Darn. Whatev's mind showing me some zz solves while were are there. When I do EOLine no matter how many times I inspect I come out with an *odd number of edges*.



That's impossible, but ok I will if you remind me.



OMGitsSolved said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnjAlc0sSts
> Taste them apples Eric. Haha. It's funny because you don't even practice pyraminx and you don't care.


True, I have no idea about basically any "side-event" puzzles. I don't even know what is considered "fast" but I was under the impression from a few threads here that sub 8 isn't very hard to achieve. I attempted a pyraminx solve while in Ryans room a few days ago, I got down to the last 2 pieces and ryan had to do some alg to switch them. Close enough.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 10, 2011)

EricReese said:


> True, I have no idea about basically any "side-event" puzzles. I don't even know what is considered "fast" but I was under the impression from a few threads here that sub 8 isn't very hard to achieve. I attempted a pyraminx solve while in Ryans room a few days ago, I got down to the last 2 pieces and ryan had to do some alg to switch them. Close enough.



Thanks for making me feel like crap. jk. It's really not that hard just straight practice. And thanks for calling it a "side-event".


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 10, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Gotta race it out with Kyle for 3rd place in 4x4? Someone's sure been pickin up his 4x4 a lot lately : D


 
Yep. 


Update on the address? Been almost a week since we requested it verified.

And to clarify about the "alg" I did, it was the 2flip edges for pyraminx, the sledgehammer twice (rotations added). I don't know hte technical name.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 10, 2011)

Well considering this, I would go by google's location, as you probably looked at the wrong thing on Cornell's website.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 10, 2011)

Eric, If you break in that white Maru 4x4 I'll trade you my broken in black Maru 4x4.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 10, 2011)

I doubt I will break it in, I don't do white cubes at all


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 10, 2011)

Anybody want to sell a modded V6?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 10, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Anybody want to sell a modded V6?


 
I'll bring mine. Maybe. I was just about to resticker it (some stickers are taken off)


----------



## EricReese (Apr 10, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'll bring mine. Maybe. I was just about to resticker it (some stickers are taken off)


 
..ryan..you know I've been wanting to buy that v6 off you..


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 10, 2011)

EricReese said:


> ..ryan..you know I've been wanting to buy that v6 off you..


 
Bid.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 10, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Bid.


 
350$...


----------



## Vinny (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm just hoping to do decent for 5x5... So excited!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 10, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I'm just hoping to do decent for 5x5... So excited!


 
Mind if I ask for pointers on 5x5x5? (I'll do a demo solve for you to show you how I do things)

I'll be the twin in the blue shirt that says B+ on it, (most likely with Phil Yu and maybe Stachu)


----------



## Vinny (Apr 10, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Mind if I ask for pointers on 5x5x5? (I'll do a demo solve for you to show you how I do things)
> 
> I'll be the twin in the blue shirt that says B+ on it, (most likely with Phil Yu and maybe Stachu)


 
Haha sure. I'm bad at teaching but I'll try haha. I'll be the short kid with black hair wearing idk.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 10, 2011)

You already know what you're wearing..?


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 16, 2011)

Does anyone know of a place I can stay the night before the competition? Distance from the venue shouldn't be super far away but I'm more worried about not spending $170 for one night.


----------



## Kian (Apr 16, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Does anyone know of a place I can stay the night before the competition? Distance from the venue shouldn't be super far away but I'm more worried about not spending $170 for one night.


 
kayak.com is your friend.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

Late notice but could anyone provide me and Eric a place to stay friday night? we would prefer to not wake up at 3 to get there on time. Anyone in NY or NJ area..we would also provide you transportation to/from there (if you are capable of driving at all you might have to drive some (if you don't want to/can't thats fine0

If anyone can help us out let me know


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> You already know what you're wearing..?


 
nats shirts. haha


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

Is the cut off for 5x5 still 2:30 or has it changed at all?


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone going to be around tomorrow night and interested in a meet up?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Late notice but could anyone provide me and Eric a place to stay friday night? we would prefer to not wake up at 3 to get there on time. Anyone in NY or NJ area..we would also provide you transportation to/from there (if you are capable of driving at all you might have to drive some (if you don't want to/can't thats fine0
> 
> If anyone can help us out let me know


 Last frutile attempt.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 22, 2011)

Harris_Karsch said:


> Anyone going to be around tomorrow night and interested in a meet up?


 
I'll be in Ithaca tomorrow night. I'd have to check but I'd be game for a meet up.


----------



## Bob (Apr 22, 2011)

It will probably be somewhat late by the time I get there. About a 4 hour drive and I won't be able to leave until Yacka gets home from work.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 22, 2011)

I be there. Where we meet?


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Apr 22, 2011)

Let's meet at RPCC (building that the competition is in tomorrow) at 8:30.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wish I could go. *sigh*


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 22, 2011)

I won't be attending anymore. My friend just got hit by a car yesterday and died in the hospital. I'm gonna go to the funeral.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 22, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I won't be attending anymore. My friend just got hit by a car yesterday and died in the hospital. I'm gonna go to the funeral.


 
I hope he wasn't hit by a police car. Some kid at my school got hit by a police car while crossing the street(safely) and is now paralyzed for life from the neck down.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 22, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> I hope he wasn't hit by a police car. Some kid at my school got hit by a police car while crossing the street(safely) and is now paralyzed for life from the neck down.


 
My friend was crazy. She was walking back home from Starbucks and she dropped her phone in the middle of the road and she went back to get it and a truck hit her head on and she went flying.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 22, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> My friend was crazy. She was walking back home from Starbucks and she dropped her phone in the middle of the road and she went back to get it and a truck hit her head on and she went flying.


 
It makes me sad to think how much technology ruins peoples lives.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 22, 2011)

> It makes me sad to think how much technology ruins peoples lives.



ummmm no.

Can you guys not chat about this kinda stuff on this thread? Thanks.


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Apr 23, 2011)

Harris_Karsch said:


> Let's meet at RPCC (building that the competition is in tomorrow) at 8:30.


 
Make that more like 8:45-9, I want to wait for Ethan to get here. If you get there and I'm not there yet, you can go outside RPCC and jump around (stand on the big chalk cube I drew and then back up a bit), I'll see you from my window, haha.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 23, 2011)

I should be there soon


----------



## Vinny (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm so excited. Checked out the college today and now I'm staying in a hotel overnight.


----------



## Owen (Apr 23, 2011)

This is going to be so fun! See you guys there!


----------



## Kian (Apr 24, 2011)

Had fun. Thanks Harris and Co.!


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

Great first comp, met some cool people and had some...interesting solves lol

Edit: When will the results be up? I need to know if I beat Eric in 4x4


----------



## Vinny (Apr 24, 2011)

I had a great time as well. Got 5x5 single PB and Ao5 PB, all on camera, so that was pretty cool.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

I failed 5x5 sooo hard lol. I would've needed a good solves to make the cut off but I didn't even sub-3 :fp I had a 3:00.17 I think it was and I had a 3:01.xy

I DNF'ed my 2x2 average and my magic average has a DNF and two +2s. Haven't touched a magic in 7 months before today. I did pretty decent in 3x3 and alright in 4x4. OH was mega fail. My average of 30 I'm doing right now is almost as fast as my in comp single.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 24, 2011)

I did terrible in every event, the only good thing I can possibily say is I had 2 acceptable 3x3 solves, and one acceptable OH solve, a 15 and a 19 solve in 3x3 meh..and a 34 OH solve, ugh, terrible comp in terms of my solves, I think I'm going to be laying off the cubes for a bit, this comp depressed me

Also, if anyone took a stackmat that is not theirs, it is mine, I don't care how it got into your bag, but I would appreciate it being returned, as i have already waited 2 months to get it back from Washington 2011 comp, thank you a lot if you could return it


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

Again Eric? Lol real smooth. Did they post the 4x4 results?


----------



## EricReese (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea I forgot kids like to steal crap that isn't theirs. I just assume people won't pick up stackmat timers that aren't theirs <_<

edit: they usually dont post results for a few days, you prob beat me in 4x4 anyway, lolsplosion, plus DP on 4 terrible terrible solves in a row kills an average


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 24, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Yea I forgot kids like to steal crap that isn't theirs. I just assume people won't pick up stackmat timers that aren't theirs <_<


Um... what?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 24, 2011)

Great competition! Had some good results. Thanks to Harris and the team for organizing. Broke many comp PBs but still not happy with many results. Sad I could have gotten a multi attempt if I was faster to the punch .

Happy I won BLD! First time me ever winning something.

Also I'm missing a brand new Guhong. If you have an extra in your bag let me know. Should have a new "feel" to it.

DYK-
Certificates smell good?
DP on 4 solves of 4x4x4?
I suck at OH?
I get a bad time on BLD on a great scramble yet somehow won?
Pandas **** people off?
BLD solves in finals of 3x3?
I should try to not fail in comp?
2x2 gogo with no inspection?

More if I think of some. Exhausted.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 24, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Um... what?


 
I don't know if you guys have it in Aus, but every comp I have been to so far, there has been problems with people stealing stackmats/cubes from people who it isn't theirs, like ryan also had a Guhong stolen from him today, one he JUST purchased like 3 hours previous. There is a chance this is just a misunderstanding, but whatever.

edit:



ryan said:


> 2x2 gogo with no inspection?


I lol'd at this, it was seriously weird that Owen just did that with no inspection at all, it was like he knew already what he was going to do


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 24, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I don't know if you guys have it in Aus, but every comp I have been to so far, there has been problems with people stealing stackmats/cubes from people who it isn't theirs, like ryan also had a Guhong stolen from him today, one he JUST purchased like 3 hours previous. There is a chance this is just a misunderstanding, but whatever.


 
Cubes go missing but they're always returned. There may be some dishonest people, but not people who steal. I doubt country would change anything. Perhaps put a sticker on it or your name. "Also, if anyone took a stackmat that is not theirs, it is mine," don't you have anything to differentiate it easily from other timers? If not, that's asking for trouble. And it's easy for new GuHongs to get lost too. They're new, so they look the same as other GuHongs, with no stickers chips, etc.

Congrats Ryan :tu


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea I almost lost my stackmat too so I'm just gonna put my name somewhere on it. I'm probably gonna sharpie the inside of my center caps with my initials or something.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 24, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Cubes go missing but they're always returned. There may be some dishonest people, but not people who steal. I doubt country would change anything. Perhaps put a sticker on it or your name. "Also, if anyone took a stackmat that is not theirs, it is mine," don't you have anything to differentiate it easily from other timers? If not, that's asking for trouble. And it's easy for new GuHongs to get lost too. They're new, so they look the same as other GuHongs, with no stickers chips, etc.
> 
> Congrats Ryan :tu


 The thing is, I had just gotten the stackmat timer before Washington open, not barely used at all, and I accidently left it there so I hadn't even had a chance to marker my name on or anything. Also, Ryans cube was still in the new box IIRC, though I could be wrong

Congrats Ryan! Next time get a fast success in 3x3 finals


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 24, 2011)

Something like this is hard to take accidentally.
I have sharpie marks on mine, and used to have a sticker on both buttons.


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 24, 2011)

awesome competition. I think my solves in the first round of OH were the most satisfying solves I've ever had in competition. I didn't have time to warm up for finals because all of a sudden phil came up to me and said they needed my cube for finals. whatever though, it was still fun. I hope they have another competition in the fall.


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Apr 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Certificates smell good?



Hemp paper... hahaha.

Thanks everyone for coming! Hopefully the next one will be a lot bigger, I kind of failed at coordinating on-campus advertising.

I'll also let you guys know if anything turns up in our stuff.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 24, 2011)

Harris_Karsch said:


> Hemp paper... hahaha..


 
First ever certificate, expected an amazing smell. 

I was not disappointed.


----------



## kzhou (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, thanks for a great competition; it went very smoothly and kept on schedule. 

I definitely look forward to the next competition at Cornell!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 24, 2011)

EricReese said:


> The thing is, I had just gotten the stackmat timer before Washington open, not barely used at all, and I accidently left it there so I hadn't even had a chance to marker my name on or anything. Also, Ryans cube was still in the new box IIRC, though I could be wrong
> 
> Congrats Ryan! Next time get a fast success in 3x3 finals



This is why I have my moon sticker.


----------



## Owen (Apr 24, 2011)

Third place in pyraminx, which means a delicious certificate! 

Thanks for the great competition!


----------



## caseyd (Apr 24, 2011)

no Idea how I did, but was cut out of round 2 3x3 by one spot, failed at 2x2 ( internal pop dnf and another really horrible 20 second solve) but got a pb in pyraminx and 4x4 ( which was dnf because it spun when i dropped it and hit the timer, stupid eastsheen)


----------



## JeffDelucia (Apr 24, 2011)

It was cool.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 24, 2011)

I was so close to getting certificates, too. My 5x5 average was 2 seconds away from getting 3rd, but I came in 4th.


----------



## Owen (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 24, 2011)

what was first in pyraminx?


----------



## Vinny (Apr 25, 2011)

When are the results and WCA profiles going to be updated?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's Easter today so I doubt any work has been done on it (if some has, then little)

Monday/Tuesday probably. Don't rush them like in the Toronto thread :3.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 25, 2011)

I was just curious haha.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 25, 2011)

Vinny said:


> When are the results and WCA profiles going to be updated?



The results have been sent to the results team, but as I'm massively busy between now and Wednesday, I won't be posting them till at least Wednesday. Someone else might before then.


----------



## Bob (Apr 28, 2011)

The results are posted. Let me know (via email) if anybody finds any errors.


----------

